# [NDISWRAPPER] problem z internetem na nowych kernelach

## Poe

Od wersji 2.6.20-ck1 nie mogę przełamać złej passy z kernelami. najpierw na nowszych system ewidentnie mi się przycinał, a jak już na kolejnych przestał (niezależnie czy vanillia czy gentoo czy mm), to zaczeły się problemy z internetem, a konkretniej z wifi, które mi działa poprzez ndiswrappera.  w czym rzecz? więc tak, emerge ndiswrapper na nowym kernelu działa, modprobe działa, startowanie net.eth1 działa. teoretycznie WSZYSTKO działa. iwconfig pokazuje wszystko prawidłowo

```

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"POE"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: xxxxxx 

          Bit Rate=48 Mb/s   Tx-Power:24 dBm   

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   

          Encryption key:xxxxxxxxx Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:53/100  Signal level:-62 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:82  Invalid misc:6962   Missed beacon:0

```

jednak internetu nie ma. ping np. do googli wyrzuca Network is unreachable, podobnie jak próbuję pingować router swój poprzez 192.168.10.1. tak jak mówię, nei ma żadnych błędów startu usługi, ndiswrappera czy czegokolwiek. wszystko _teoretycznie_ działa, ale jednak nie działa.

karta to broadcom 43xx.

pozdrawiam

---

aaa, config kernela - 2.6.26-rc5-mm3, ale na innych jest niemal identyczny config. http://up.wklej.org/download.php?id=00989c20ff1386dc386d8124ebcba1a5

----------

## nbvcxz

możesz dać jeszcze ifconfig?

w_ogóle to adresy masz statyczne czy dhcpd?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Poe

po dhcp mi idzie. jakby coś dało, to mogę oczywiście przestawić na statyczne.

```

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:a5:a3:86:ec  

          inet6 addr: fe80::214:a5ff:fea3:86ec/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:21 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:27 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2633 (2.5 KiB)  TX bytes:3125 (3.0 KiB)

          Interrupt:21 Memory:b0204000-b0206000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

hm, jakby to powiedzieć, coś mi nie pasuje w tym ifconfigu..

----------

## skazi

Poe a musi być koniecznie przez ndiswrappera? Próbowałeś sterów broadcoma z kernela albo tych http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 ?

Miałem kiedyś karte wifi na broadcomie i działała dobrze na b43.

----------

## one_and_only

```

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

```

Od 2.6.25 są w jądrze sterowniki ponoć działające z tą kartą.

----------

## nbvcxz

 *Poe wrote:*   

> hm, jakby to powiedzieć, coś mi nie pasuje w tym ifconfigu..

 

dhcp nie idzie - prawdopodobnie dlatego, że nie ma połączenia z AP (ale co jest tego przyczyną - nie wiem - może trzeba zwiększyć czas negocjacji?), a swoją drogą jeżeli jest okazja zrezygnować z ndiswrappera to chyba najlepsze wyjście

----------

## BeteNoire

Miałem podobny problem na kernelach większych niż 2.6.22. W moim przypadku nie było mowy o natywnym sterowniku, dlatego kupiłem najtańszą kartę TP-Linka na Atherosie, z przesyłką wyszło ~50 zł. I śmiga.

Dlatego popieram:

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

> swoją drogą jeżeli jest okazja zrezygnować z ndiswrappera to chyba najlepsze wyjście

 

----------

## Poe

próbowałem z kernelowymi sterownikami już chyba od 2.6.18. można sobie nimi conajwyżej.... podłubać w nosie, jak ktoś lubi. same błędy i sieci ani troche. sprobuję jeszcze na tym kernelu, może ruszy, w co jednak szczerze wątpie.

poza tym do ndsiwrappera nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń. wszystko dziala jak należy (nie licząc w/w problemu).

----------

## one_and_only

Te, o których mówię są dopiero w jądrach od 2.6.24 i, z tego co mi wiadomo (sam nie mam tej karty), działają całkiem nieźle: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43

----------

## Poe

ja sprawdziłem na 26-rc5. błędy te same co zawsze. SIOCSFLAGS: no such file or directory, albo jakoś tak + jeszcze jakieś pare pomniejszych.

----------

## mar_rud

Ja nie używam ndiswrappera od 2.6.23, czyli od momentu gdy nie udało mi się żadnym sposobem uzyskać zadowalających rezultatów. 

Na szczęście sterownik b43 dla mojej karty (bcm4318) jest już ok, więc nie mam problemu, ale wcześniej praktycznie przez pół godziny i dłużej restartowałem /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 czasami wyłączając i włączając kartę przyciskiem w laptopie, aż uzyskiwane połączenie było "niemartwe". Czasami przy tym system się wieszał. W związku z tym najczęściej nie wyłączałem komputera ile się dało, by minimalizować potrzebę nawiązywania połączenia:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-638369.html

----------

## Poe

@mar_rud, jak udało ci sie odpalić na sterowniku z kernela? co robiłeś poza zaznaczeniem go w opcjach kernela?

----------

## mar_rud

Generalnie postępowałem wg:

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43

czyli odpowiednia wersja fwcutter i firmware

Wyciąg z mojego .config:

```
# CONFIG_BCM43XX is not set

CONFIG_B43=m

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

# CONFIG_B43_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_B43_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set
```

Jakieś różne błędy w syslogu się pojawiają, niekiedy złowieszczo brzmiące(b43-phy1 ERROR: PHY transmission error), ale wszystko lata jak trzeba. Do łączenia się używam NetworkManager + knetworkmanager, aby łatwo wybierać AP.

Dodam, że przed 2.6.25 używałem ściąganego sterownika b43 z ww strony i potrzeba było trochę poprawiać kod, aby ruszyło, ale teraz już nie ma problemu z kernelową wersją (aktualnie mam 2.6.25-r4, ale podobnie było z innymi 2.6.25-r*)

----------

## Poe

hm, zrobiłem w ten sposób. wkompilowałem w kernel sterowniki, użyłem fwcuttera poprzez

```

b43-fwcutter -w wl_apsta-3.......o /lib/firmware

```

rozpakowalo i wszystko ok, ALE tak, przy próbie wystartowania połączenia dostaję takie coś

```

 * Bringing up interface eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

Could not set interface 'eth1' UP

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                               [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                         [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

```

przy próbie przekonfigurowania wpa_supplicant, żeby używał -Dwext zamiast -Dndsiwrapper, otrzymuję

```

# wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

Could not set interface 'eth1' UP

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - l2_packet_receive - recvfrom: Network is down

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Network is down

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Network is down

Failed to initiate AP scan.

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - #

```

w ogóle nie świeci mi się dioda od wifi, przyciskiem nie da się jej włączyć. coś pominąłem?

----------

## Poe

zrobiłem jeszcze na sposób z gentoo-wiki. ustawiłem w kernelu sterowniki jako moduły. załadowałem je, jednak próba odpalenia eth1 spełza na niczym. dalej nie świeci się dioda, a oto wynik startowania eth1

```

 * Bringing up interface eth1

 *   192.168.10.20 ...

SIOCSIFADDR: File exists

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFNETMASK: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address                             [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.eth1 failed to start

```

czyli jest o tyle lepiej, że czyta już sobie konfiguracje z conf.d/net, bo pobiera IP, jednak cóż z tego, skoro dalej sypie takimi błędami. any ideas?

----------

## realkrzysiek

U mnie działa Ndiswrapper i prawdopodobnie działał na każdym innym jądrze. Obecnie mój kernel to  gentoo-sources 2.6.25-r4 na architekturze 64 bitowej. Ostatnio nie korzystałem z wifi, ale z ciekawości (pod wpływem tematu) sprawdziłem sterownik b43 i również działa, a nawet lepiej niż Ndiswrapper.

Firmware i fwcutter użyłem te z portage. Na moje oko masz źle skonfigurowany kernel, bo przy konfiguracji w pliku, który podałeś z pewnością nie będzie działał Ndiswrapper, ale sterownik z jądra b43 powinien ruszyć, wystarczy go tylko zaznaczyć i na nowo skompilować jądro.

----------

## Poe

dlaczego na w/w configu wg Ciebie nie ma prawa działać ndiswrapper? poza tym, jak napisałem od paru postów, próby użycia sterownika b43 spełzają na niczym

----------

## realkrzysiek

Tak wygląda moja konfiguracja jądra na którym działa sterownik Ndiswrapper.

Nie konfiguruję nic w sekcji "Device Drivers" "Wireless LAN".

```

# Networking

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# Device Drivers

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

```

A tak fragment konfiguracji jądra do sterownika b43

```

#

# Networking

#

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

#

# Rate control algorithm selection

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_SIMPLE is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_NONE is not set

#

# Selecting 'y' for an algorithm will

#

#

# build the algorithm into mac80211.

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_SIMPLE is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_PACKET_ALIGNMENT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

CONFIG_B43=m

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_LEDS=y

CONFIG_B43_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

```

--- Edytowane przez moderatora.

Poprawione znaczniki BBCode. Proszę używać poprawnych!

Kurt Steiner

----------

